# Safari not opening Java Jar files



## ryanharris21 (Feb 14, 2018)

I somewhat recently updated my macOS to high sierra and I am now not able to open Java Jar files. I get the following message:

"Clientname.jar" cannot be opened because Safari is not allowed to open Java JAR files. I get the same message when I try Google Chrome also. I have reinstalled Java and a JRE and still not having any luck. I am not great with computers so please give me simple advice


----------



## ryanharris21 (Feb 14, 2018)

Bump


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Try downloading JDK: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk8-downloads-2133151.html


----------

